# Aluminum mating gasket cement



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Yamabond, and Hondabond are available at most outboard and motorcycle dealers. Threebond is available at better auto parts stores. Just make sure they are compatable with aluminum, as they make several types for different applications.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Hilomar (sp?) on aircraft cases you can use the opaque blue permatex that looks like it has aluminum powder in it ...


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll try one of those.


----------

